# Bike path from Bakersville to Loveland pass?



## whambat (Mar 1, 2009)

I pulled of at the Bakersville, for a little piss break, while driving to Denver the other day and noticed a new bike path heading West. I talked to a fisherman and he said he thought it went all the way to Loveland ski area. Anybody know anything about it, or have ridden it? 
If it wasn't for the frontage road construction, I was hoping to do a road ride from Denver to Silverthorne, and that path would cut out the big section of I70 that you normally would have to ride.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes it is true. Read about it in a Bicycle Colorado newsletter email. It's all supposed to be finished this year but it wasn't available for the Triple Bypass this year.
Funding has also been obtained for another bike path near Evergreen so you don't have to ride the I-70 shoulder going to Golden. At least that's what I remember.
You really should join that organization. They seem to work hard for cycling in Colorado.
I also think there was something about these projects in the Team Evergreen newsletters since the path near Loveland will let the TB stay off I-70.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

It's done. We used it on the Colorado Relay.


----------



## topmounter (Jun 30, 2009)

Great news for the I-70 corridor.


----------



## whambat (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Oooh, so now the Summit County DUIs can bike to Blackhawk. Maybe the town will drop their bike ban so as not to discourage business.


----------

